# Hayfever



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello,

It's that time of year again and I am one of the "lucky" ones who gets hayfever. I usually take the standard antihistamines like piriton but know not all antihistamines are ok during pregnancy and haven't taken any since getting pregnant. I'm 20+2. Which ones can I take safely? I can cope with the sore eyes and the sneezing but the allergies have gotten onto my throat. As well as antihistamines, are strepsils ok?

Thank you.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi madam cissy 

As this is predominately a medicine question will move your question to the pharmacist thread as they are best placed to answer your question.  

Kaz xxxx


----------

